# 2018 Grand Fiction Challenge People's Choice Poll



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 17, 2018)

All,

Please cast your votes for this year's challenge - there's a prize for the winner.

All members are eligible to vote, (including contestants, but don't vote for yourself!).

You can cast up to *3* votes.

Link to contest thread

HC


----------



## PiP (Feb 25, 2018)

the clock is ticking... have you  voted?


----------

